# Dell mobo help!!!!



## 71jeep (Feb 5, 2006)

Ok I have a Dell OptiPlex 270 (mid tower style), the power supply fried and I am fixing this thing back up. I want to upgrade the processor if I can, however I can find very little information on the mobo and what processors are compatable. I did finally track it down to a mfgr (Foxconn) but i'm lost from that point. Here is the info that I have:

Computer: Dell OptiPlex 270 (mid tower style)
Mobo MFGR: Foxconn
Original processor from Dell: 2.8Ghz P4
Dell S/N: FCD5551 (put through dell's website, gave me a little more info but)
Board is marked: Foxconn LS 36 (Rev A02)

Is there anyone out there that can help me?

Thanks


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

If you want to upgrade the cpu go for a decent motherboard Asus or Abit, those Foxcon mobo's are at the lower end of the market.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Your system comes with an Intel 865G motherboard, that uses a 478 socket for the processor.

That somewhat limits your choices as the 2.8Ghz is already near the top of what you can get. You can get the 3.0, 3.2, or the 3.4Ghz Pentium 4's that run on the 800Mhz FSB.


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

It may run a Northwood 800 fsb, but I do not think it would run a Prescott 800fsb. At least not without a bios update. That is not Dells strong suite, lol.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

A BIOS update may be needed(even advisable in this case) but the chipset can support Prescott's.

There is a BIOS update available and it reading just the fixes in this release makes me want to suggest to you to upgrade to it even if you stay with your current processor: http://support.dell.com/support/dow...&typecnt=1&vercnt=3&formatcnt=1&fileid=113058


----------



## 71jeep (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey guys I appretiate the help, and Bigbear I realize that this thing is not at the top of the food chain but for the price? (free) I've got a 1.3GHz right now that won't run half of the stuff that I want to use (for one reason or anouther). I'm simply trying to put together a system that will keep up with what I got as inexpensively as possible.... Not rule the world. Mmwwwwwaaaaa

But hey again, thanks for the info guys, I really appretiate it.


----------

